# Is PCC required for subclass 189 Visa?



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,
I am finding this to be a great forum. Will appreciate if someone could answer a quick question.

I am an Indian citizen, currently working in USA on H1-B via. I read a few posts that suggested that one of the required documents to be submitted for processing subclass 189 visa is a Police Clearance Certificate (PCC). However, I did NOT find any reference of PCC on the official checklist of documents on skillselect website. So, I am wondering if PCC is still required. 

Best,
Bob


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

It is required... If u have lived in a country for a period of 12 months or more (cumulative 
). I did not submit it for my wife... Now the CO has asked for it.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for a quick response. 

On a different note, it seems I should wait for further instructions from the CO for medical and PCC. Since I am an Indian citizen living in US, who can help me with PCC- local police station or Consulate General of India?

Thanks!


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Since you are living in US.. I think u will need both FBI clearance and police clearance from USA 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks for posting. To befit others, I shall update this post once I hear from the CO.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone could tell me whether pcc is always required for 189 visa? cause it would take a long time to obtain it. 4 month Approx


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

farjaf said:


> Anyone could tell me whether pcc is always required for 189 visa? cause it would take a long time to obtain it. 4 month Approx


Yes, you need to provide police checks for any country where you've spent at least 12 months (cumulative) during the past 10 years since you turned 16.


----------

